# USS Intrepid CV-11: 1/400 Paper Model



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the JSC 1/400 paper kit of the USS Intrepid, CV-11. I added photoetched railings and crew figures from Tom’s Modelworks to the basic kit, as well as masts made from styrene and brass rod and stretched sprue rigging. 
























Here’s the build by the numbers: 64 wire gun barrels for the 16 40 mm quads. 53 20 mm gun mounts. 40 crew figures. 33 paper aircraft (Corsairs, Hellcats, Avengers, and Helldivers), each one a miniature paper kit in itself. 























And about 2 years to build it, although I worked on many other projects simultaneously. The planes don't have an option to build them with wings folded; I'm sure it could be done, but I'm not quite the scratchbuilder to pull that off. Building them with wings extended was plenty hard enough for me!








The kit is printed depicting the Intrepid in her 1945 MS22 camouflage. JSC’s “Navy Blue” on the lower hull is a bit bright; in the future, I may choose to darken the printing with markers on similar kits. On the other hand, their take on “Deck Blue” is pretty good. 








The JSC 1/400 kits are all waterline, so I mounted the ship on a water base just as I would with any other waterline kit.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Amazing, Paul. :thumbsup:

It looks like this build required a heroic level of patience. The planes alone would have pushed me over the edge.

You do great work with paper.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Fantastic build Paul. I've never tried a JCS paper kit but I think I may. Dave


----------

